# Magnetohydrodynamics (MHD) Silver Experiment



## Palladium (Feb 7, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHhklj74Su8[/youtube]


----------



## Irons (Feb 7, 2016)

Just keep rotating the Magnetic field to even-out the growth of the crystals, like using an old washing machine armature coil(s).


----------



## solar_plasma (Feb 8, 2016)

Sorry to get off-topic: I love this dialect!! It is clear and slow. And the way he says "bowl" and "solution" and this intonation! Love it, could listen for hours! 

Is it you in this video, palladium?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 8, 2016)

solar_plasma said:


> Sorry to get off-topic: I love this dialect!! It is clear and slow. And the way he says "bowl" and "solution" and this intonation! Love it, could listen for hours!
> 
> Is it you in this video, palladium?



Yes that is him.


----------



## Irons (Feb 8, 2016)

Great Video, as always, Ralph.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 8, 2016)

In silver refining (Electrolytic) one of the problems is keeping fresh solution at the cathode surface where we have to use some type of physical ( mechanical ) movement to keep fresh ions at the cathode surface. I think with this technology i can build a silver cell that is more efficient and simpler in design. From what I've read the kinetics of this type of anode increases efficiency to almost 100% verses common electrolysis methods as well as leads to tighter and faster crystal formation, lower cell voltage with higher amperage input, and overall lower operating temperatures. Plus it's just neat as heck! I not only see it for end refining, but also good for recovery from solutions such as sodium thio where you can have sulfur deposits that co mingle with recovery. I can see applications all across the board for this type of technology if i can get it to work. I've even got a theory for a self cleaning anode!

Here is a good example of the kinetics at work.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imktKUYIOjw[/youtube]


----------



## Sputins (Feb 15, 2016)

Palladium said:


> In silver refining (Electrolytic) one of the problems is keeping fresh solution at the cathode surface where we have to use some type of physical ( mechanical ) movement to keep fresh ions at the cathode surface. I think with this technology i can build a silver cell that is more efficient and simpler in design. From what I've read the kinetics of this type of anode increases efficiency to almost 100% verses common electrolysis methods as well as leads to tighter and faster crystal formation, lower cell voltage with higher amperage input, and overall lower operating temperatures. Plus it's just neat as heck! I not only see it for end refining, but also good for recovery from solutions such as sodium thio where you can have sulfur deposits that co mingle with recovery. I can see applications all across the board for this type of technology if i can get it to work. I've even got a theory for a self cleaning anode!
> 
> 
> Hi Palladium,
> ...


----------



## Palladium (Jun 23, 2018)

:arrow: :arrow: :arrow:


----------



## Palladium (Sep 9, 2018)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS3GQk9ETRU[/youtube]


----------



## Lou (Sep 10, 2018)

That was a great video!!


----------



## Palladium (Sep 10, 2018)

Hey Lou i tried sending you a pm, but it keeps saying user not defined! 
It was a good video!


----------



## Lou (Sep 10, 2018)

I have indeed gotten rather flabby.

I'll send you my email address.

Lou


----------

